# What's the worst thing a friend has ever said to you?



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just can't forget this. Two years ago, when I was talking about my online dating trouble with a guy I was dating, I was told by a female friend (who was at that time my mentor provided by a mental health service) that I shouldn't date if I have low-self esteem. In a b-itchy tone. She threw some other things back to me too.

I think she felt she was going to "punish" me because I was a little late to meet up with her and couldn't get through by phone because she was on the underground where there's no network.

It was a _very_ hurtful remark. I was holding back the tears and had to keep stupidly apologizing for being late so my feelings wouldn't show. I got home and cried all day in the dark and even felt suicidal.

She apologized the next day for getting angry. But it bothers me still.

I _encourage_ people like us to date, get outside more, get a job etc. and good on them if their doing those things.

Is there something that someone has said that you just cannot forget to this day?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm ignore me for no reason and didn't talk to me from then on


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

that I was a backstabber


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

This: "You're a fat, ugly c*** that looks like a man.. that's why your boyfriend dumped your *** to be with me! No one will ever want your fat ***, go eat a big mac from McDonald's you whale."
yeah.. my friends weren't very lovey-dovey. ahahaha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No one likes you.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't really think of anything other than someone saying I had mood swings in 5th grade, but of course that would bother me then because I was 10. I haven't really had many friends since then, though, so I'm sure if I did I would have heard a lot worse.

Oh...there was also this one time this acquaintance of mine said I was ugly, but she looked worse than me so it didn't sting as much.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea the nobody likes you thing


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not really a friend, but after on/off picking on me for a considerable amount of time a whole bunch of other people in the class in year six made a big deal out of it and spoke to the teacher about it. I then ended up getting dragged aside and asked if this girl was bullying me. I said sometimes (which was the truth, sometimes she was all right and sometimes she was a complete *****.) Anyway after that, because it was the end of my last year of primary school we ended up hanging around together again because I was weak and she was quite manipulative. 

Queue high school, the first term she made a big deal all the time about how she felt so terrible about what was said. She said she'd been cutting herself and was really depressed and stuff because of what I did and basically twisted everything to make it seem like I was this awful person who had ruined her life. So I felt really bad about that, and always questioned whether or not I'd overreacted at the time (I hadn't, she was a psycho but you know, young me.) 

She turned this other girl against me too, who was never a friend of mine to be honest though. They had this big conversation where I was made out to be this evil little quiet thing that manipulated other people into thinking she was bullying me. She'd find it particularly infuriating that I couldn't speak this other girl (because my anxiety was severe by this point.) and once threatened to slap me in the face because of it.

Years later, ironically she decided herself to tell other people that this first girl bullied me a lot. I found that ****ing hilarious to be honest all things considered. Oh, oh really? Now huh?

As you can see when forced to think about this period of my life I still get pretty pissed off. I was very weak back then and I allowed an awful lot of stuff to slide.

She also tried to convince me (the first girl again) that my mum never wanted me, that my mum had told her mum that and that she wished I'd never been born and didn't love me. That was the worst, and then when I kissed my mum on the cheek one time she went on and on forever about how that was disgusting and incestuous so I became really self concious about that.

Yeah, anyway there's lots more stuff but I'm not going to ramble on forever  Luckily this no longer bothers me most of the time, just when forced to recall the memories.

I was very lucky in my last couple of years of high school to have this girl reach out to me and I hung out with her a lot outside of school. I never told her about what was going on at all, not sure if she ever figured any of it out. They had mutual friends and I didn't want to cause drama at the time or anything. 

But she was cool, and it was good to have a close female friend for a while that wasn't like that so I didn't just turn into a complete woman/girl hating individual. She moved away and we eventually lost contact though sadly :/


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> This: "You're a fat, ugly c*** that looks like a man.. that's why your boyfriend dumped your *** to be with me! No one will ever want your fat ***, go eat a big mac from McDonald's you whale."
> yeah.. my friends weren't very lovey-dovey. ahahaha


_Oh my god, *who....* is she?_ I'm sorry but that's awful and it certainly beats every single *****y comment I've ever had. In the end, you put humour into what happened which is very good.


----------



## Mradkn (Dec 11, 2013)

''Do you have a life?''


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Someone saying "You're like a brother to me!" in private.

Two weeks later, that same person never talks to me again.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Juno1984 said:


> _Oh my god, *who....* is she?_ I'm sorry but that's awful and it certainly beats every single *****y comment I've ever had. In the end, you put humour into what happened which is very good.


ahaaha, yeah. She was my best friend since the third grade and she started to get really agressive towards people.. this happened from 7th-9th grade, I'm in 10th grade now being homeschooled.. She used to physically beat me also, every once in awhile she'd deck me in the face and she'd trip me and hit me all the time. She called me pregnant ape lady (lol) in front of class all the time, and laugh at me when I cried.. but if she was sad or upset or crying it's like the world needed to stop and listen to her bs.. we don't talk anymore, and when we do it's me contacting her. She used to be nice, though.
lol


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> This: "You're a fat, ugly c*** that looks like a man.. that's why your boyfriend dumped your *** to be with me! No one will ever want your fat ***, go eat a big mac from McDonald's you whale."
> yeah.. my friends weren't very lovey-dovey. ahahaha


yeah that's pretty bad

Not having actual friends anymore its been a long time since someone close did something bad.

So the worst things lately were some of the things my last crushgirl said to me.....blinded by a crush was what lead to that, she would not have said anything if I never had a crush, or when so mean at times....I was her creepy roommate....so I forgive her

Then another girl I'm really keeping my distance from now, said 1 of the most messed up things ever, saying she would call the cops on me ????????????????FOR WHAT PSYCHO BATCH???????? We had an encounter on my bed, and she had a BF and when she called it off I stopped, and never bugged her. Just the slightest hint that she was referencing that ages later when "fighting"......thats way too insane for me, and hurtful, and just wow.........goodbye psycho girl, even if thats not what u meant...but u never imply that to a broken headed virgin, that already has enough problems with girls


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

"Your'e probably the stupidest one here"
"Your'e just a slow person, even when your'e not high" Coming from a "best friend" at the time.


----------



## Chaotic Nerd (Dec 20, 2013)

I get a lot of people that dont understand me being bipolar and ether try to tell me to "just deal with it" referring to stress, or that its "not that bad" basically being insensitive, other than that my friends are pretty okay. ...even if a few of them think I am insane when I get a lil manic.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

"I hate you. There's something wrong with you. Just fukcing stay away from me. I don't know you anymore."


----------



## Mask132 (Dec 23, 2013)

^ Wow... really? And the other responses too... "Nobody likes you", seriously. 

Mine was probably at the end of elementary. I had befriended a girl whom everyone bullied. (Wasn't as noble as it sounds.) After about six years, she started becoming popular, so one day she turned around and told me to stop following her like, quote, a faithful puppy, end quote.

(Don't worry, though- things were reversed after school.  I never said anything so harsh, though.)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Mask132 said:


> ^ Wow... really? And the other responses too... "Nobody likes you", seriously.


Yeah. He was my best friend for like two years. I started self-harming and came to school and he noticed the cuts. I never talked to him again. Oh well....


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

Juno1984 said:


> I just can't forget this. Two years ago, when I was talking about my online dating trouble with a guy I was dating, I was told by a female friend (who was at that time my mentor provided by a mental health service) that I shouldn't date if I have low-self esteem. In a b-itchy tone. She threw some other things back to me too.


Tell her that by having the courage to date and try new things despite your self-esteem and problems, is how you build your confidence.
We aren't always born with it. Sometimes we build it on the way up.

*
As for me...
When I was teen, a guy said to a friend who then told me, that he heard that I like him, and that he'd rather date the devil...I cried for hours. I was still young. I've since dated a lot of people and I'm now in a long-term relationship. Which is why we should try harder not to let what others say define us.
The things that hurt us when we hear them, often hurt us because we think there is something true in them. Confidence is temporary thing. Even if you think yours is low, work on it. And it seems to me that you are, which is awesome. Ignore anything else.
A friend once told me that I seem to be running away from problem to problem. I thought that was hurtful.
A guy that bullied me, once told me that I don't deserve to be alive. Took me 5 years to stop believing him.
There are a lot of things. I only started feeling better when I stopped caring about all of them. I take them for evaluation and let them go.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

That I am a closeted, confused person with no direction in life and no wonder my parents were disappointed in me. This was before I came out so I was furious and threw a bucket of water at the person who said it, haha! 

I used to be overly critical of myself too and during that time someone I thought was a friend said I looked like Dobby (that deformed elf from the harry potter series) and would make fun of the way I walk... apparently I walk stangely. and who even pays attention to that kind of thing?? basically little things to make me feel bad... I love when people feel they need to "break" a quiet person

Oh, and a friend in high school once randomly told me that someone had called me fat. I wanted to know who and she conveniently couldn't remember. Eventually I deduced that it was a lie so she could get her own personal opinion across to me without me getting mad at her. She just wanted everyone around her to be perfect. And the reason this stuck with me is because, after being a slightly chubby kid, I worked my butt off in high school and got really slim and in shape. And then got called fat. Grrr.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

I opened up about my anxiety issues to my closest friend and he said "wow you're dumb! Someone like ME would never get mental issues like that" ... Yeah he was f***ing serious too. 

I didn't talked to him for awhile after that.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Back in middle school, there was a 'friend' who went behind my back and talked bad about me and how terrible of a person I was (granted, I was not that nice/stable of a person). She got my whole grade to write a letter to me (with everyone signing) to tell me this. So, a little different than verbally saying it, but the fact that everyone thought that about me made me really break down.

It forever scarred me, yet also changed me. I did change for the better (I'm very nice now), but I never overcame certain things. Before this incident I was very open about my feelings (which, at the time, were negative). Afterwards, I learned to keep that crap bottled up. Don't let anyone know who you really are, etc. I do not really show emotion, now, neither positive nor negative.

I can't answer the question exactly, though, because to tell you the truth I just do not remember _exactly_ what the card said or what she used to say. But it was very hateful, and all of the school administrators and counselors got involved (which of course did nothing)...

I've tried to block out the incident of everyone hating me... But it was an important moment in my life and it gave me a wake-up call.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

"I'm dying."
:'(

(Perspective)


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

"You have no life" and "you're so stupid". She was definitely not a friend.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

i was talking to my best friend, the only person i trusted and actually knew about my depression/suicidal thoughts. i was telling him that i felt very suicidal and i guess he was tired of me and my problems and he told me "just kill yourself already." when i saw him after that, he would glare at me like he wanted to kill me himself. that's usually how my relationships end with people. i either scare them off if they know the real me, or bore them to death if i dont trust them enough to let them in.

ive been told MANY horrible and unforgettable things. but this, by far, was the worst.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

missamanda said:


> "I'm dying."
> :'(
> 
> (Perspective)


Did a friend once tell you that they are dying?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

One of my best friends then of 4 years, one day during 5th grade told me she doesn't want to be my friend anymore. She said I was nice, but that was about it, and that I was boring and predictable. She said she now has moved onto a new group of friends. She further added that not only does she now not like me, but she hates me and officially deemed me as her enemy. Throughout the rest of 5th grade, she and her new friends bullied me emotionally and physically. Probably the worst thing for a girl at only the sensitive age of 10 to experience. This definitely has change my outlook in trusting any new friends I made for the rest of my life.

Fortunately my other best friend was nowhere like her, and I'm still best friend with her to this day, and hopefully forever.



SuicideSilence said:


> i was talking to my best friend, the only person i trusted and actually knew about my depression/suicidal thoughts. i was telling him that i felt very suicidal and i guess he was tired of me and my problems and he told me "just kill yourself already." when i saw him after that, he would glare at me like he wanted to kill me himself. that's usually how my relationships end with people. i either scare them off if they know the real me, or bore them to death if i dont trust them enough to let them in.
> 
> ive been told MANY horrible and unforgettable things. but this, by far, was the worst.


I'm very sorry to hear this. Hope you can realize that not everyone is like him. In fact most are not. This is the same for many of my friends right now. I start sharing my personal problems with them, they just give me the X.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

Thundersteel said:


> Someone saying "You're like a brother to me!" in private.
> 
> Two weeks later, that same person never talks to me again.


Holy ****. What happened?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

jlscho03 said:


> Back in middle school, there was a 'friend' who went behind my back and talked bad about me and how terrible of a person I was (granted, I was not that nice/stable of a person). She got my whole grade to write a letter to me (with everyone signing) to tell me this. So, a little different than verbally saying it, but the fact that everyone thought that about me made me really break down.
> 
> It forever scarred me, yet also changed me. I did change for the better (I'm very nice now), but I never overcame certain things. Before this incident I was very open about my feelings (which, at the time, were negative). Afterwards, I learned to keep that crap bottled up. Don't let anyone know who you really are, etc. I do not really show emotion, now, neither positive nor negative.
> 
> ...


I totally feel this. A very similar thing happened to me a couple years ago. It made me realize how much of a jerk I used to be to people. It taught me a much needed lesson. But also ruined my life and my self esteem. I can't show my face around those people anymore. I'm too ashamed for how I used to be


----------



## pinkpanda (Dec 29, 2013)

that i was worthless and then he told me to die


----------



## msh (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't really think of anything. I've only had few friends and never any close ones, mostly just some people who shared my sarcastic humor I was hanging out at school with so I wouldn't look like an outsider, but they were always very nice people.

For some reason I especially hate it when people call me shy (not even ill meaning), even though it's obviously true.


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

My friend told me I had no other friends but her which is funny because I have lots of friends and really she only has me.it hurt me but I let it go because I'm learning to ignore stuff like that and get a thick skin,I think she said it out of jealousy or when another friend said I was ugly but before said they hated when others called people ugly. When guys have came out to talk to me she told them I was gay and dragged me away or said to them she's alright ,I even found out guys have came up to talk to her about liking me and she told them I didn't like them when I did! And I get a little upset thinking about all the times we had both had crushes on the same guy and she would get mad at me about it and claim the guy was hers, and I would back off my crush so I wouldn't seem like a bad friend and to only find out the guy liked me too! Only in middle school and high school lol


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've had one friend of mine made fun of me cause I wouldn't wear trashy clothes and sleep around. She basically told me I wouldn't go far in life if I didn't party and start loosening up. Which I found this to be pretty sad that she believed this theory. She was so caught up in her own crowd and trying so desperately to fit in. I found it pretty sad, but at the time I was very hurt by this cause she told me I was too good and that's why no guys liked me. Than I started having doubts that no guy would ever like me.


----------

